# Lake Garda



## Ollie33

Was all set for Spain in two weeks time. Now Mrs Ollie has got Lake Garda on her mind. 

Has suggested Camping Butterfly Any opinions on this site or any other would be much appreciated.

Have researched the Forum and gave up as loads of sites are recommended ,some a few years back.Any recent visits would be most welcome.


----------



## Phil42

We've used a few sites on Garda over the years. None of them were ideal and you'll find that at this tome of year they can be very expensive - mid July, we returned to a site, Camping Weekend, where we used camping cheques last year and the only pitch available on the whole site cost 50 euro a night! It was also overrun with young kids even when the real high season hadn't started.

For just half that price we stayed at a very pleasant site, Camping Deserto, at Domaso on Lake Como - plenty of space and lakeside access.

Hope you find somewhere to suit,

Phil


----------



## p-c

Hi
Currently near Perugia. I had thought of going up to Garda to http://www.laquercia.it/ we love this site but not at the 70 euros a night they have quoted. Gone up a lot since we last stayed about three years ago. Running back to France in a few days time instead.
But if you do go, a great area and if you have the time and money and lack of young family do go to the opera at Verona, a great experience.
p-c


----------



## dolcefarniente

Proximity to Milano and Torino causes child mayhem (if you're bothered by it). As said none are spectacularly good. Just go. Stay 1 night. Don't like it,move on. Lesser lakes are more favourable anyway and France is full of 'em and much cheaper (if it matters). Duuno if you've been already but it's not easy to move around Northern Italy without the Autostrada. I still love it though but I'm biased.


----------



## Hydrocell

If you are going to Italy the cheapest way of doing this is by going before mid July or after the end of August when you can book your site by using the Acsi book, this way its as cheap as going to Spain I know this because I’ve dun it.

If you use the local markets to buy your fruit and vegetables is cheap.

Also good Italian wines at bargain basment prices.

Regards
Ray


----------



## EnGog

We stayed at both Bella Italia and Butterfly in May. Bella Italia is a large campsite with a lot of people crammed in so we moved to Butterfly.This is smaller with better pitches but we found it very noisy at night, mainly coming from people in the bungalows.


----------



## tattytony

We stayed at Butterfly and enjoyed their hospitality with no problems at all and as I had not booked and they had no space the first night they offererd me a spot at the service point with hookup free of charge 

The when we had a problem with the MH they sent their Mr Fixit round and off he went to get screws long enough to do the job and would take no money so I thought I would get the bill when we left but no it was free of charge (a bonus) 8) 

I would recommend over Bella Italia because of its proximity and easy access to the town as well and Bella was AWFUL for us and yes we are fairly young with a 13yr old but that was too noisy there, Butterfly hardly any noise :wink:


----------



## MEES

Try the municipal cunningly hidden on lakeside in town of Lazise. Not usually overrun with young families as no pool or playground.

Very handy for lake swimming, restaurants, markets etc

No booking turn up earlyish in morning and wait. :lol:


----------



## costawarrior

*Italy*

Hi All,
We are planning a trip to Northern Italy in October. As we are based in Southern Spain we want to try the ferry from Barcelona to Genoa to cut out 800 plus kilometers along the French coast. Can anybody recommend any good clean sites at reasonable prices. We do not wild camp and prefer to be reasonably near to the main towns. Would love to visit Parma, Florence, Sienna etc and possibly end up near Venice before we head back to Spain via the French coast route. We love historical monuments and not too bothered about beaches as we have that all year on the Costa.


----------



## Rapide561

*Gara*

Hi

These are my thoughts...

Camping Butterfly, busy but very easy stroll to the train station for Venice etc.

My review of Camping Butterfly

Camping Bella Italia - forget it.

Camping del Garda - looked ok when we had a cheeky look around.

Camping del Capuccini - again, not stayed but had a look around. About 30 mins walk to the trains.

The above four are at Peschiera del Garda so, being cloe to the train station, you are well placed for days out.

If you do travel by train, try to have a look at the Trenitalia website. Often there are two seats for the price of one on Saturday. The trains are full and standing but none the less....

Away from the southern end of the Lake, we love Camping Baia Verde at Manerba del Garda

Baia Verde review

We are at Garda for 2 - 6 weeks, leaving the UK on September 1st

Russell


----------



## barryd

We are currently about 15 miles north if Garda up in the mountains. Will be going there in a day or two but I suspect we won't stop long!

Had a walk around an Italian campsite the other day on one of the small lakes east if Here and it was awful. Flocks of kids everywhere!

Will update when we have had a look.

Been to maggiore several times in high season and the sosta at cannobio is the best bet and lake Orta nearby is stunning and two free sostas!

What we have found over the last couple of weeks in north eastern Italy is even in high season is they have plenty of out of the way quiet places which are mostly free and sometimes with free services and ehu but the main tourist traps are busy and expensive


----------



## pomme1

The southern end of Garda is a madhouse at this time of the year. I don't like that part of the lake at alll; for me, it lacks character and the sites all seem much of a mediocre muchness.

The north will also be very busy, but it's far more authentic. The whole shore all the way round from Limone to Malcesine is beautiful. Sure the campsites are much smaller, lack swimming pools and the like and can be difficult to access, but this usually means they are quieter.

In June, we stayed at Camping Tonini at Malcesine, very highly recommended.

Roger


----------



## eddied

Ciao tutti, if heading to Lake Garda and environs, you may find this site useful :

http://www.campeggio.com/vacanze-lombardia-villaggi/campeggi-villaggi-lago-garda.htm

Wherever you go around that area will be busy until end of August.
Ferragosto (August Bank Holiday) is Wed 15th. so this is the busiest week.
saluti,
eddied


----------

